# Header und Footer über die ganze Seite.



## Strafi (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

Hat jemand ein Idee wie ich ein Header und Footer über die ganze Seite bekomme? 

Die ganze Seite ist in einem Wrapper und ist mittig. Den Header habe ich auf den Body gelegt. Nun kann ich ich ja nicht 2 Grafiken in den Body legen und das die Seite Dynamisch ist kann ich auch keine Festen Grafiken verwenden.

Help


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (10. März 2011)

Hallo Strafi,
natürlich funktioniert das:


```
<div id="header">
</div>
<div id="content">
</div>
<div id="footer">
</div>
```

dabei gebe ich dem body im HTML mit CSS die Farbe des Footers und dem Header und Content die entsprechenden:


```
#header {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #FEFEFE;
    border-bottom: 5px solid #910A0A;
    border-top: 3px solid #575757;
}

#content {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #FFFFFF;
    padding-bottom: 20px;
}
#footer {
    background: url("../img/bg-footer.gif") repeat-x scroll center top #555555;
    min-height: 50px;
}
```

Im Footer verwende ich dann die Grafik, die oben ausgerichtet ist. Natürlich lässt sich so auch im Kopf- und Content-Bereich ebenso verfahren.

Nachtrag: ich lege jeweis einen Wrapper auf header, content und footer für das mittige Alignment, hierzu kann ich dir http://960.gs empfehlen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Strafi (10. März 2011)

Hey Danke! So ist es natürlich sauberer gelöst. Ich habe jetzt den Footer außerhalb des Wrappers, geht zwar auch, aber deine Variante ist besser.. Ich schau mir das gleich mal an. 

Danke dir


----------

